# Rat Finkee replacements



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions on something that looks similar to the classic Rat Finkee, but has a stronger hook. Rat Finkee's are my go-to ice fishing lure but I find the hooks are of a soft metal and constantly get bent and require re-bending. I've had a few actually break off at the shank (happened again yesterday hence my posting this).

Ideas?


-DallanC


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

We had a hook break on one this week as well. I remember seeing some copycat ratfinkees at sportsmans but can't remember their name. They come in a little plastic bag that you pull off the display card. They were on the same rack as the finkees.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually have an email sent into the MFG and am waiting to hear what they have to say. 

I've contacted several different lure manufacturers over the years for different reasons, and thus far not only have I always gotten a response, I've made some good friends, got to try some new prototype lures and learned some amazing techniques I never would have thought of. I am looking forward to hearing from these guys as well.


-DallanC


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Good idea. I'm interested in their response. I've had probably 3 or 4 break on me and twice that many bent hooks. Let me know what they have to say. Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Already got a reply. I will be emailing them back to discuss it further. Always a good sign when a mfg is quick to respond!



> Thanks for your feedback, I'n guessing you are trout fishing when you run into problems? We sell over 250,000 Rat Finkees a year and the only complaints we get (4-5 a year) are from Trout Fisherman out West. I think the problem is the Mustad Hooks we use ( yes we are the manufacturer of the lures)are fine wire hooks made for Panfish and Walleyes that seem to have a softer mouth ( especially the roof) and the hooks penetrate the tissue much easier and the stress is not on the shank of the hook. Where as trout have a much harder mouth and the hook can't penetrate as easily. We are looking into coming out with a 'Trout" version of some of our lures in the near future.
> 
> I do appreciate your taking the time to drop me a note and if I'm wrong in my assumption please let me know.
> 
> Have a Happy New year!!


-DallanC


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats awesome and what a response knowing your dilema with trout fishing... I too would like a better quality hook but more so would like to find a material to make my own bodies on the jig. At a buck or so each I would want a gamakatsu quality hook..... I have tried various plastics melted onto the jig heads I already make and even tried to tie thread in taper but they do no not fish as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

fish1on said:


> Thats awesome and what a response knowing your dilema with trout fishing... I too would like a better quality hook but more so would like to find a material to make my own bodies on the jig. At a buck or so each I would want a gamakatsu quality hook..... I have tried various plastics melted onto the jig heads I already make and even tried to tie thread in taper but they do no not fish as well.


Ditto! I've messed around with other hooks, jig heads etc even putting the bodys off broken ratfinkee's on them... just doesnt work as well as the original. Hopefully they will come out with a solution. I told him flat out i would pay double the price for twice as sturdy of a hook (originals are only $1.10 and I easily ruin 4-5 a year).

Anyway Bob who makes these is quite nice and willing to look into this so hopefully we can get some sturdier ones to try out. We've had a friendly exchange via email which is cool. Every-one of these guys making lures is so friendly, I've yet to find one NOT friendly! Pretty fun talking to these guys.

-DallanC


----------

